# Naruto: Stuck in a Jutsu



## jbuck594 (Nov 25, 2008)

A FemNaru fanfiction that a wrote a couple of years ago and still writing on. It has gotten a few good reviews on fanfiction.net so I thought I should see what the true naruto fans think of it. I'm planning to making into a trilogy and don't worry, each chapter is better than the last. I usually post on my fanfiction first and I will probably post here after 1-3 days I post on my fanfiction one which is 



If you want to see the latest posts or my latest news about my newest stories or newests posts about my stories, then go check out my fanfiction.net account and click on Naruto: Stuck in a Justu in the story section. You will see all of my past and current posts about my fanfictions.


----------



## jbuck594 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Chapter 1*

Naruto: Stuck in a Jutsu 

Chapter 1: Jiraiya?s Trick 

It?s a beautiful day in the Leaf Village. Naruto has gotten back from training with Jiraiya and has many pranks ready to do, but Jiraiya is going to do a mean and perverted trick to Naruto that may make Naruto more feminine both inside and outside the skin.

Naruto is right now about to eating ramen with Sakura, but he notices a sign at the ramen. Two free meals for all women eh,? said Naruto in his head. Naruto then went in an empty alley to use his sexy jutsu with clothes on. Meanwhile at the Ramen Restaurant

?Where?s Naruto, I promised him I would meet him only this once?? Sakura asked herself. A few minutes, a lady that looked like Naruto?s sexy jutsu with clothes appeared.

?Excuse me, I would like to have a bowl a ramen please,? said the lady.

?Sure thing,? said the old man behind the counter. He handed the lady a bowl of ramen. She slurped it down right away.

?Can I have another?? asked the lady.

?Sorry, you?ll have to pay for the first on Naruto,? replied the old man.

?Whose Naruto?? asked the lady.

?Oh for god sakes Naruto, that is obviously your sexy jutsu,? commented Sakura.

?I don?t know what you?re talking about,? said the lady. Sakura started pulling on the lady?s ponytail.

?Oh please, it?s obvious that this is your sexy jutsu,? yelled Sakura.

?Sakura, what are you doing,? asked Naruto who was right next to her. Sakura got confused and now knew that this lady wasn?t Naruto.

?Sorry ma?am,? said Sakura.

?Here?s your order,? said the old man. He made it to go.

?Thank you,? said the lady. The lady took her order and left.

?Sorry, I thought that the lady was-,? said Sakura. Naruto turned out to be a Shadow Clone. ?You,? finished Sakura. She looked back at the lady who transformed back into Naruto and ran off.

?NARUTO!? yelled Sakura. Jiraiya soon came and started talking to Sakura.

All over the Leaf Village, in the women?s bathrooms, the women?s spa room, and even at training grounds and men?s bathrooms, Naruto was causing trouble, and everywhere he was, Jiraiya was follow and talking to his friends, flirting with women, and got slapped by everyone.

Naruto was at the training grounds where he first trained with Kakashi, Sakura, and Sasuke. He was eating his Ramen when he noticed Jiraiya coming by.

?Hi Naruto, don?t mind me, I?m just practicing my Jutsus,? said Jiraiya

?Can you teach me any of them Ero-Sennin?? asked Naruto.

?No,? replied Jiraiya.

?Please,? Naruto asked again.

?I said no,? replied Jiraiya again. Naruto used his Sexy Jutsu.

?Please Jiraiya-san?? asked Naruto while winking at him. Suddenly, Naruto couldn?t move.

?Nice job Shikimaru,? congratulated Jiraiya.

?What ever,? replied Shikimaru.

?What?s going on,? asked Naruto in his feminine voice, unable to change back into his normal self. A bunch of Naruto?s old friends came out of the bushes, including Sakura.

?Your friends are tired of you using the Sexy Jutsu, Shikimaru was bored, Kiba wants to see you get humiliated, and I want more research so we?re making your Sexy Justu permanent,? replied Jiraiya.

?PERMANENT,? yelled Naruto.

?Well, at least until I change you back in about a week,? commented Jiraiya. Suddenly, a giant circle appeared under Naruto.

?Why couldn?t you do the jutsu by yourself Jiraiya,? yelled Naruto.

?Because I have to get enough chakra to equal your chakra,? replied Jiraiya. Suddenly, lightning started flashing on his friend?s finger tips like Chidori, and then the lightning started to spread and stretch across the circle. The jutsu was almost complete. Then, Sakura ran in front of Jiraiya, changed him into women, and pushed him into the circle. Naruto and Jiraiya were both turned into women. Jiraiya had red hair and red, bulging eyes with white skin. Naruto looked the same, with his blond ponytails and white skin.

?WHY DID YOU TURN ME INTO A WOMAN SAKURA, I LIKE THEM NOT BEING THEM!? yelled Jiraiya with his new feminine voice.

?Actually, we were all part of this,? replied Sakura. ?We are tired of you being a bigger pervert than Naruto.?

?Too bad, I have the restoration scroll to change me back right?WHERE?S MY SCROLL!? yelled Jiraiya. Inou whistled. Jiraiya turned around to find out that Inou had it. Sakura and Hinata gave them some clothes.

When they put them on, Sakura said, ?Come on we?re going shopping.? She then dragged Naruto and Jiraiya with there hands.

?Come on Sakura, you know I hate shopping,? yelled Naruto.

?Come on, have mercy,? yelled Jiraiya.

?NOOOOOOOOOOO!? yelled Jiraiya and Naruto.


----------



## jbuck594 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Chapter 2*

Chapter 2: Feminine Torment

and a Huge Surprise 

After the group of ninjas turned Naruto and Jiraiya into women, Kiba, Shikimaru, and all the other men left, but the Tenten, Hinata, Inou, and Sakura were still with them and tortured them the only way a girl could.

?Shopping,? yelled the girls with glee.

?Shopping,? groaned Naruto and Jiraiya. Naruto and Jiraiya tried to escape, but Inou learned a few new tricks from her dad, like the Mind to Nerve Control Jutsu which allows the user to control the victims? movement. Every second, they lose their humanity, becoming more feminine. It mostly started at there third store.

Sakura just came out of the stalls with a new dress.

?How do you I look,? asked Sakura.

?Not bad, but it doesn?t match your eyes, try this one,? replied Naruto. He paused with shock. ?Where in hell did that come from?? Sakura laughed.

?You are becoming more feminine for every second you?re in that form,? commented Jiraiya. ?Your personality is changing into something more womanly. Lucky for me, I?m like steel, nothing can break through me.?

?Does anyone have any lipstick,? asked Hinata quietly.

?Wait a minute, I have some in my purse,? replied Jiraiya.

?Oh please, like steel my ass,? commented Naruto. Sakura then pushed Naruto into the dressing booth, with a bunch of dresses.

?Try these on Naruto,? said Sakura. Suddenly, Iruka appeared.

?Sakura, you have a mission from Tsunade, she wants you to get Naruto and meet her in her office,? Iruka said to Sakura.

?All right, come on Naruto,? said Sakura.

?No way, I?m not coming out,? said Naruto.

?NARUTO, COME OUT NOW!? commanded Sakura.

?Gulp, yes ma?am,? said Naruto. Naruto came out wearing a yellow floral dress.

?Naruto, what the heck happen to you,? said Iruka trying not to laugh.

?Jiraiya sealed my Sexy Jutsu and made it permanent until he uses a restoration scroll,? said Naruto whimpering.

?And where is Jiraiya-sama,? asked Iruka.

?Right there,? replied Naruto as he pointed to Jiraiya. Iruka was about like crazy.

?What happened to you Jiraiya,? asked Iruka.

?The Sakura pushed me into the sealing ring and Inou has my scroll,? replied Jiraiya, ?Anyway, you should forget about bringing Naruto, his and my powers are sealed, neither of us can use chakra.

?Ok, I guess I?ll go, Sakura, go to the Hokage?s room,? said Iruka as he left.

?Wait, don?t leave us,? yelled Naruto.

?Well, at least he didn?t laugh,? said Jiraiya. Iruka started laughing as loud as he can.

?Never mind,? said Jiraiya.

?Life is cruel Ero-Sannin,? said Naruto.

?Stop calling me that,? replied Jiraiya.

?Inou, I?ll leave you in charge,? said Sakura. Sakura soon left. For the rest of the day, Inou took everyone to salons and beauty parlors, in fact, Naruto had to conquer his greatest fear, shampoo. Naruto?s stomach started to growl at the end of the day.

?I?m hungry,? said Naruto.

?Me too, let?s get something to eat,? said Inou.

?Th-theres always ramen,? said Hinata.

?Finally, something I like,? yelled Naruto. They are all going to the ramen restaurant.

?We?ll each have one bowl of ramen,? said Inou.

?Here you all go- NARUTO!? said the old man. ?What are you doing, why are you wearing that, what the heck has happened to you??

?I don?t want to talk about it,? replied Naruto. He has eaten 30 bowls of ramen so far.

?More please,? said Naruto.

?Come on Naruto,? said Inou.

?Wait, let me have just one more bowl,? said Naruto.

?Come on,? commanded Inou. She used the Mind to Nerve Control Jutsu on Naruto.

?No, not the ramen, too? yelled Naruto, ?Everything I know is a lie.?

?I?ll help you,? said Tenten. She got her weapon scroll out to get a rope and pulled Naruto. As the girls were busy, Jiraiya took the scroll and touched all their butts.

?Restoration!? yelled Jiraiya. He turned back to normal. ?I?ve got to go girls!?

?Jiraiya, what about me,? said Naruto.

?Nice boobs,? Jiraiya said to Naruto. ?You should the keep them and the body too.

?YOU BASTARD, I?M GOING TO KILL YOU!? yelled Naruto. Sakura comes soon after that.

?What happened?? asked Sakura.

?Jiraiya escaped with the scroll!? yelled Naruto.

?Now Naruto is stuck like this until we get it back,? said Inou.

?Now what Sakura?? asked Tenten.

?We should go to Tsunade, maybe she can help us,? said Sakura.

They are now in the hospital with Tsunade.

?I see, so that old pervert ran away with the scroll to free Naruto,? reviewed Tsunade. ?That old bastard, sometimes I just want to punch him in the face. Naruto lets examine you to see if your sex change changed you in anyway.? Tsunade examined Naruto?s heart, stomach, lungs and anything else that can be examined. Tsunade started thinking.

?Has Naruto been acting different?? asked Tsunade.

?Well, he has been acting more feminine,? replied Sakura.

?Anything else,? asked Tsunade.

?Well?,? said Hinata. ?He eats a lot of ramen, but he at twice as much as he normally does, and he was still hungry.?

?It?s just as I feared,? said Tsunade.

?What is it,? asked Naruto.

?Naruto, you?re pregnant,? replied Tsunade.


----------



## jbuck594 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Chapter 3*

Chapter 3: The Baby and the Search for Jiraiya 

?WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?? yelled Naruto.

?Well, you see,? said Tsunade. ?Apparently, the Kyuubi (Nine-Tailed Fox) is trying to escape your body through pregnancy. You have about 9 months to find Jiraiya.?

?What are we going to do,? asked Tenten.

?Sakura, get Kakashi, Kiba, and who ever else you want to bring,? replied Tsunade. ?And meet us at the front gate.?

?Why Kiba?? asked Naruto. ?It?s not like he could help.?

?His nose and Kakashi?s dogs could lead us to Jiraiya easily,? Tsunade replied. Naruto knew that, he just knew that Kiba will laugh at him like crazy when he finds out.

?But what about Naruto, in his condition, there is no way he could run from city to city?? asked Tenten.

?My mom knows company that sells carriages and horses,? replied Inou. ?I?ll go tell them it?s an emergency.?

?Good, then everything is set,? commented Tsunade. ?Tenten, Hinata, take Naruto with Inou to the carriage place and quickly!?

?Yes ma?am,? replied Tenten and Hinata. They rushed with Naruto to his house then the carriage as quickly as possible. Meanwhile on Sakura?s recruiting mission, she is having trouble with recruiting Kiba, due to laughter.

?Hahahaha, Naruto is pregnant,? yelled Kiba. ?And I thought making him a girl was funny enough, but this is ridiculous, right Akimaru??

?Woof, woof,? replied Akimaru.

?That?s why we need you, to-,? said Sakura. Kiba started laughing again.

?That?s why-,? said Sakura. Kiba started laughing again.

?KIBA!? yelled Sakura. Kiba stopped laughing.

?We need you to help us to find Jiraiya and restore Naruto back to his former self, I got Kakashi to help us, but we?ll need more help than that, are you joining us,? asked Sakura.

?Why should I help?? asked Kiba.

?If you don?t then the Kyuubi will destroy the Leaf Village!? replied Sakura.

?Sis, I?m going on a dangerous mission,? yelled Kiba.

?Bring underwear,? replied his sister.

?Good, now let?s go to the front gate,? commanded Sakura. Kiba and Sakura went to the front gate to wait for the others. She was only bringing Kiba and Kakashi since she expected Hinata, Tenten, and Inou would come too.

When the others came, they had a large brown carriage with two brown horses.

?Where did you get that,? asked Sakura.

?From a friend of my mom,? replied Inou.

?Where?s Naruto,? asked Kiba.

?Inside,? replied Tenten.

?This I?ve got to see,? said Kiba. Sakura grabbed his sweatshirt?s hood and made him trip.

?KIBA,? yelled Sakura. Kakashi suddenly appeared. ?Kakashi, you?re on time!? said Sakura with shock.

?Well, you see, I finished all my work and-,? said Kakashi.

?You finished your book didn?t you?? asked Naruto from inside.

?Well, uh,? said Kakashi. ?Let?s get going, shall we.? The gate was opened and the team set off, for the search for Jiraiya. They went to the cross way that isn?t far from the gate and let Kiba sniff the ground for essences of Jiraiya.

?Which way is it Kiba,? asked Hinata.

?That way, towards East Town,? said Kiba.


----------



## jbuck594 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Chapter 4*

Chapter 4: Traveling to East Town: 

On-Time Kakashi My Foot 

Its there first day of travels, everyone was calm and peaceful, except of Kiba who wanted to laugh at Naruto. When no one was looking, he snuck into the carriage. When he saw Naruto, Kiba was surprised, Naruto looked, different. He didn?t have any ponytails, his hair was brown, and he looked as sad as he could be. Kiba slowly backed up and exited the carriage.

?Kiba, what are you doing?? asked Sakura.

?There?s something wrong with Naruto, he looks sad, and I mean a lot sadder than before,? replied Kiba.

?Really, then maybe I should talk to him, but stop snooping around,? commented Sakura. Kiba nodded and started going back with the rest of the group as Sakura entered the carriage.

?Hi Naruto,? said Sakura.

?Oh, hi Sakura,? said Naruto, trying to smile.

?What?s wrong?? asked Sakura.

?I?m just wondering, what will happen if we fail and if I?ll ever become a guy again?? replied Naruto.

?You will, trust me,? replied Sakura.

?I feel so useless, I can?t use chakra because of the seal and I can?t walk because I?m pregnant,? said Naruto.

?Don?t worry about it, we?ll get you back to normal and everything will be ok,? commented Sakura. Naruto started to smile.

?There?s one more thing I didn?t get,? said Naruto.

?What is it,? asked Sakura.

?Why did Jiraiya leave like, and he didn?t seem like Jiraiya, he was less perverted and didn?t do any ?research??? asked Naruto.

?Hmmm, I don?t know,? asked Sakura. ?Something weird is going on. What happened to your hair, it?s brown and has no ponytails.?

?Its actually part of a disguise that Inou did so that no one would notice me,? replied Naruto. ?My eyes are also green and the lines on my face are gone too.?

?Boy, have you changed Naruto ever since you became a girl,? commented Sakura. Naruto is confused.

There was suddenly an abrupt stop.

?What?s going on?? asked Naruto. They both looked outside. For some reason, Hinata, Inou, Tenten, and Kiba were fighting Kakashi.

?What?s the hell is going on!? yelled Sakura.

?This isn?t Kakashi,? yelled Inou.

?What do you mean?? asked Sakura.

?He was reading that paradise book that he finished, wondering about what?s going to happen in the story,? replied Hinata.

?So, what?s the big deal,? asked Sakura.

?Why would he want to know what?s going on when he already know,? yelled Inou. Sakura paused, then took out her kunai and started attacking.

?Who are you,? asked Sakura. The fake Kakashi jumped up on the carriage and transformed to what Sakura thought is his original form. His hair was spiky and so were his teeth. His left eye was cover with a white cloth that spreads around his black hair. He was carrying two daggers and his clothes were silk and blue.

?They call me Nanashi,? said the man with a screechy voice. He put his arm in the air and stretched it down on the carriage, making a hole and leaving Naruto open to an attack. Nanashi was about to jump into the hole until Kiba tackled him into the ground. Hinata then ran towards him and blocked all his chakra points with her 62 combo, paralyzing his all body. The Real Kakashi then came out of no where.

?Sorry I?m late, I found this cat stuck on a tree, so-,? said Kakashi.

?Same old Kakashi,? said Naruto inside the carriage.

?Kakashi, can you see if you could fix the top of the carriage?? asked Sakura.

?Sure, I?m guessing your going to interrogate that guy you tied up,? guessed Kakashi.

?Yeah,? replied Inou.

As Kakashi was going towards the carriage, he notices the new Paradise book that Nanashi. He quickly picks it up.

?Hey, I don?t have this book yet, I can?t wait to read it,? said Kakashi. When he got all his tools and supplies that he was told to bring when he started the mission and got on top of the carriage. He noticed Naruto, but he didn?t know it was him.

?Excuse me ma?am, who are you?? asked Kakashi. Naruto laughed.

?I think you?ll find out soon, enough,? replied Naruto. Kakashi didn?t understand, so he just ignored him while he fixed the carriage. Meanwhile, Sakura is trying to find out Nanashi was trying to capture Naruto.

?Who are you working for?? asked Sakura. He didn?t answer. She then punched him with her super-human strength and gave him a bloody nose. ?Who are you working for,? asked Sakura. He still didn?t answer, so Sakura punched him again. ?Why won?t you talk,? asked Sakura.

?Because,? said Nanashi, ?I?m only suppose to give you this. He gave Sakura a plate with a Z carved on it. When Sakura claimed it, Nanashi turned to dust.

?What was that about?? asked Inou.

?And what does the Z mean?? asked Tenten.

?I don?t know, but we?re in trouble,? replied Sakura.

?Kiba, check if Naruto is ready,? commanded Inou.

?Alright,? replied Kiba. He walked up to the carriage. ?Naruto, are you ready?? asked Kiba. Kakashi paused and turned back toward the person he thought was a woman.

?Yeah, Kakashi is almost done,? replied Naruto.

?Naruto is that really you?? asked Kakashi. Naruto just smiled. ?I told you using that Jutsu of yours would cause to trouble.?

?Actually, it?s a long story,? commented Naruto.

?I don?t even want to know,? replied Kakashi as he finished the top of the carriage. ?All I know is that we have to take Naruto to Jiraiya in 9 months,? Kakashi said to himself. He paused for a moment. ?9 months, he?s pregnant too, boy what a confusing day,? Kakashi said to himself. He just stopped thinking and started reading his book on top of the carriage. It was night-time when they were half way to East Town, and they were all thinking of the same thing, the z on the plate. Everyone was outside on the open fire.

?What does that Z mean,? asked Inou.

?Maybe it means a part of a name,? said Tenten.

?Maybe it means nothing,? said Hinata.

?Maybe it?s an N,? said Naruto. They paused and turned the plate to find out that it looked more like an N then a Z, and it looked a lot like a Z.

?Naruto finally got something right,? said Kakashi.

?It?s a women?s intuition,? said Sakura. Naruto got pissed for Sakura calling him a woman.

?Women?s intuition my ass,? whispered Kiba.

?What was that,? said Sakura with anger.

?Nothing,? said Kiba. Naruto laughed and his anger was gone. They all soon fell asleep and everyone woke up at about six, except Naruto, who was in the carriage, sleeping, for the rest of the way to East Town. Naruto suddenly woke up. He asked Kiba where they were.

?Kiba, where are we,? asked Naruto.

? East Town,? replied Kiba.


----------



## jbuck594 (Nov 25, 2008)

*About East Town and Future Towns*

The reason why this one is East is because I slightly based the ideal geography of the fanfic (sounds retarded) off of one of the games.


----------



## jbuck594 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Chapter 5*

Chapter 5: East Town is 

Brought to You by the Letters E, E, and E 

The team was at the entrance of East Town. East Town was having their annual festival. The carriage had to go around the city though due to pedestrians, but Naruto wanted to get out of the carriage and join the festival.

?Hey Sakura, can I check out the carnival,? asked Naruto.

?No, what if someone sees you and attacks you like last time with Nanashi,? replied Sakura.

?Oh come on, I bet that won?t happen again,? commented Naruto.

?The answer is still no,? replied Sakura.

?Please?? asked Naruto again.

?That answer is NO!? yelled Sakura.

?Oh please?? asked Naruto again with a quivering lip. ?Sakura-chan,? said Naruto trying to kiss up.

?Fine, but you?ll have to walk by yourself and stick with us,? replied Sakura.

?Ok, deal,? commented Naruto as he got out of the carriage.

?Wait, I?m not done,? said Sakura with an evil sneer. ?We also get to call you Naruko.? Naruto paused and Kiba smiled. Kiba would laugh at him if he calling him Naruko .

?NO WAY, I?M NOT LETTING YOU GUYS CALL ME ?NARUKO?!? yelled Naruto as he went back in the carriage with steam.

?Fine, I guess Inou, Hinata, and I will have a lot of fun,? replied Sakura.

?Hey, what about Kakashi and I,? asked Kiba.

?You guys can stay here and take the carriage to the other side of town,? replied Inou.

?Bitch,? whispered Kiba to himself. Akimaru started to growl. ?How many times do I have to tell you, when I say bitch, I?m not making fun of your girlfriend.?

As Sakura, Inou, and Hinata, Naruto started to wonder if going to the festival is a good enough reason to be called Naruko. He is getting tired of being in this carriage. He soon decided.

?Wait,? said Naruto. Hinata, Inou, and Sakura stopped. Inou, Sakura, and Kiba turned their heads with a sneer, wondering if he?ll say yes. Hinata turned her head and hope he?ll say no and stop the humiliation. Kakashi, sitting on the top of the carriage, didn?t care; he just wanted to read his Paradise book. Naruto bent his head down, took his frog wallet stuffed with money of the carriage and talked so soft that barely anyone can hear him.

?I?ll let you call me Naruko,? whispered Naruto softly.

?What was that,? asked Kiba smiling.

?I SAID I?LL LET YOU CALL ME NARUKO,? yelled Naruto, getting pissed off at Kiba. Sakura and Inou started to smile and Hinata bent her head down. Sakura and Inou ran towards Naruto and each of them grabbed his wrist and started dragging him.

?Let?s go ?Naruko?,? said Sakura.

?Where are you taking me,? asked Naruto.

?Why the festival of course,? replied Inou.

?That?s not what I?m talking about,? commented Naruto with a scared face. Inou and Sakura started dragging Naruto to East Town and Hinata was following them from behind. Naruto is now wondering if he should have said no. As they went into East Town, Kiba tear up and laugh.

?I feel bad for Naruko right now,? yelled Kiba as he laughed

?Will you shut up and take this carriage to the other side of East Town,? commanded Kakashi as he read his book.

?Oh come on Kakashi, you have to be a little interested in this?? asked Kiba.

?Not even a little,? replied Kakashi, ?Now, will you go to the other side of East Town already.? Kiba got mad and started to take the carriage to the other side of East Town. When Kiba was half way to the other side of East Town, he met an old man sitting down with a black, silk, hood covering his head.

?Hey old man, can you move so that we can keep on going?? asked Kiba. The man said nothing. ?Hey, can you move so that we can keep on going?? asked Kiba again with anger. The man started standing up and started to talk.

?Is Naruto Uzumaki in there?? asked the man. Kiba paused and Kakashi started putting his book away.

?I, I don?t know what you?re talking about,? replied Kiba. Kakashi started getting 3 kunais out of his pocket.

?I think you do,? said the man. The man quickly took out a Demon Wind Shuriken or Windmill of Shadows and started to thrust Kiba with a four blades closed together. Kakashi quickly did a hand sign to power up the 3 kunais and tossed them at the Shuriken. The kunais were so powerful that it knocked the Shuriken half a mile away. The man started to smile.

?That was unwise,? said the man.

?Why was that unwise?? asked Kiba.

?I?ll give you a hint,? said the man. ?N.? The man started to vanish.

?Who are you,? asked Kakashi.

?Ben,? said the man. He then completely vanished. Meanwhile, everyone was having fun at the festival, well everyone except for Naruto.

?I knew I shouldn?t have come,? said Naruto.

?How come Naruko?? asked Inou.

?Because you keep on calling me Naruko and you force to get a make-over!? yelled Naruto.

?But at least you look better than before,? said Sakura.

?I?m just glad that Hinata gave me this mask,? commented Naruto.

?Your welcome Naruto,? replied Hinata softly and quietly. Naruto is happy that Hinata doesn?t call Naruto Naruko. Naruto started thinking.

?What?s wrong with how I looked?? asked Naruto.

?Oh nothing,? replied Sakura. As they were walking, they heard a man with two, large ponytails asking for something. He then went up to Naruto and asked him something.

?Um, I?m sorry to bother you, but do you know where this person is,? asked the man. He showed Naruto a picture of Naruto?s sexy jutsu. Naruto paused.

?Of course not,? replied Sakura.

?Yeah, she?s been with us the whole time,? commented Inou. Naruto was mad at Inou for calling him a girl, but he just ignored it this time. ?Isn?t that right Hinata??

?Actually,? said Hinata. The man raised his eyebrow and the rest of the group was wondering if she would tell him about Naruto. ?I think I saw her somewhere in the Leaf Village.? The group calmed down and the man lowered his eyebrow.

?Thank you for that information,? said the man. He then passed them. When they turned their heads, he completely vanished, only leaving an echo of a name, ?Hinata.? Suddenly, three plates saying E appeared on Naruto?s hands. Hinata, Inou, and Sakura each took one.

?It?s another plate,? said Sakura.

?Except it has the letter E on it,? commented Inou.

?And why are there three of them,? asked Naruto.

?I don?t know,? replied Sakura. They kept on walking until they heard laughter in a restaurant filled with women. Only one word was in their minds.

?Jiraiya,? said the group. They all ran inside to find out that Jiraiya was flirting with women. Sakura grabbed him by the ear and pulled him out of the restaurant. Jiraiya then stood up and started talking.

?Sakura, what was that for, I was getting loads of research,? said Jiraiya. Jiraiya then noticed Naruto.

?Hello madam,? said Jiraiya with a fancy voice at Naruto. ?Maybe you?d want to visit my apartment later tonight.? Jiraiya kept on raising his eyebrow up and down. Naruto stepped back and punched Jiraiya?s chin.

?WILL YOU JUST CHANGE ME BACK YOU PERVY-SAGE,? yelled Naruto. Jiraya started standing up.

?WILL YOU STOP CALLING ME A PERVERT YOU BRAT,? yelled Jiraiya. Jiraiya paused for a moment and looked at Naruto.

?Naruto,? said Jiraiya. ?What in a woman?s boobs did that to you??

?WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? YOU DID THAT TO HIM!? replied Sakura.

?What do you mean, I never turned Naruto in a women,? commented Jiraiya.

?Oh please, we saw you make Naruto into a girl yesterday,? said Inou.

?But I was here, doing research yesterday,? replied Jiraiya.

?But if you were here, then who turned Naruto into a women?? asked Hinata.

?Maybe you should tell me the whole story,? replied Jiraiya.

So as Naruto and the others tell Jiraiya the story while their way to the end of East Town. Kiba is wondering what the man named Ben meant and Kakashi is just reading his new book that he got when Nanashi attacked.

?N, n, n,? said Kiba over and over. Kiba then remembered something and turned the carriage around, almost knocked Kakashi off the carriage and also made Kakashi drop his book.

?OH CRUD THE LETTER N!? yelled Kiba.

?OH CRUD MY BOOK!? yelled Kakashi. The horses were going as fast as they can back to the spot where Ben was fight them and Kakashi never saw that book again.


----------



## jbuck594 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Chapter 6*

Chapter 6: The Kage with the Plate: 

The Village Hidden in the Marsh 

Kiba is making the horses run as fast as he can, with Kakashi barely hold on to the carriage.

?WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING?? yelled Kakashi.

?I?m going back to where we met that guy named Ben, I think he has something to do with that plate with an N on it,? replied Kiba.

?I ALREADY KNOW THAT!? yelled Kakashi.

?Then why are you asking?? asked Kiba.

?I?m asking, WHAT THE HELL, ARE YOU DOING! RUNNING OVER ALL THOSE VILLAGERS?? yelled Kakashi. Kiba soon stopped the horse and checked the back. He noticed that he ran over 5 villagers and 2 dogs. All of them were bruised and injured.

?Oh no,? said Kiba. He ran as fast as he could and stop. ?These poor dogs,? said Kiba with tears. He carried the two dogs back into the carriage and started to leave.

?What about us though?? asked the villagers.

?You?ll be ok,? replied Kiba. He soon left.

?You should?ve saved them instead of those dogs,? said Kakashi.

?And you should?ve saved them instead of reading,? commented Kiba. Kakashi got pissed off. ?Akimaru, see if you can find out where these dog?s live,? said Kiba. Akimaru barked and started talking to the dogs. About five minutes later. They reached the location where they fought the guy named Ben and then the dogs jumped out with Akimaru following them.

?Akimaru, where are you going?? yelled Kiba. He turned the carriage to where Akimaru was following the dogs and ran off with them.

?This is the same direction where the Demon Wind Shuriken flew off,? said Kakashi.

?Then the dogs are probably connected to the location of the plate then,? commented Kiba. The carriage kept on going until the horses stopped when they found a marsh. The dogs then disappeared

?I guess we?ll have to go by foot then,? said Kakashi. They both got out of the carriage and started walking in the marsh, looking for Akimaru and the dogs.

?Akimaru!? yelled Kiba over and over. About 20 minutes later, Kiba heard Akimaru barking.

?Akimaru!? yelled Kiba happily. Kakashi and Kiba ran there and found the strangest thing, a village filled with ninjas. They were all wearing all black and the only thing you could see were there eyes. The village was filled with small huts made of wood and one huge building in the middle of the village that isn?t hard to miss. One of the ninjas was holding Akimaru by his two arms and was next to the two dogs.

?What are you doing with Akimaru?? asked Kiba with anger. The ninja didn?t speak.

?I asked what you are doing with my dog!? yelled Kiba with even more anger. The ninja still didn?t speak.

?ANSWER ME, DAMN IT!? yelled Kiba. The ninja still didn?t answer. He took out one kunai and started rushing towards the ninja holding Akimaru.

?Kiba wait!? yelled Kakashi. But it was too late, Kiba is now filled with rage that they are holding Akimaru and won?t say anything about it. Kakashi ran to Kiba, trying to stop him, but something else happened. When Kakashi was rushing to Kiba, suddenly, a ninja appeared behind both of them. Kakashi and Kiba were knocked out. Kiba soon woke up in a jail cell, feeling week and powerless.

?It?s about time you woke up,? said Kakashi.

?What happened?? asked Kiba.

?A ninja knocked you out and drugged you so that you can?t use chakra,? replied Kakashi.

?Did they do that to you too?? asked Kiba.

?No, I pretended to be knocked out and I spit out the drug,? replied Kakashi.

?Why?? asked Kiba.

?To help you get out of here,? replied Kakashi. Kakashi hit the wooden wall and made a huge hole. ?Come on Kiba,? commanded Kakashi. Kiba tried to move, but due to the drug, he can barely walk.

?Hey I think I heard something,? said a voice.

?Let?s check it out,? commented another voice.

?Damn it,? said Kakashi with anger. Kakashi then quickly grabbed Kiba?s arm, wrapped it around his neck, and started leaving this strange village.

?Where are we going?? asked Kiba.

?Back to the carriage,? replied Kakashi.

?But what about Akimaru?? asked Kiba.

?He?ll be ok, he?s strong enough,? replied Kakashi.

?No, I?m not leaving Akimaru,? yelled Kiba.

?We?ll get him as soon as we get Naruto and the others,? commented Kakashi.

?He might die by then,? yelled Kiba.

?We need reinforcements though,? commented Kakashi.

?If Akimaru dies, then I?ll kill myself with him!? yelled Kiba with a serious voice. Kakashi knew Kiba was serious, so he stopped and went towards the large tower.

?Why are we going to the tower,? asked Kiba.

?I think Akimaru is in there, and there leader is too,? replied Kakashi. They soon make at the tower, which surprisingly had no security. They entered the tower to find a shocking surprise.

?LEE!? yelled Kakashi and Kiba, ?WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING HERE!? Lee was in the tower, wearing a crown. The tower had two staircases and a huge pile of gold that looked like mountains.

?Well, for some reason, they keep calling me their Kage,? replied Lee.

?Why would they call you their Kage?? asked Kiba.

?Well, a few days ago, I just finished a mission was heading back to the Leaf Village, until I found this marsh and challenged myself to survive and get out of the bog in three days or else I?ll do 10,000 push ups,? replied Lee, ?I soon found this village, and defeated all the ninjas, making me their kage.?

?Well, aren?t you going to return to the Leaf Village,? asked Kakashi.

?I would, but they won?t let me leave,? replied Lee, ?I tried everything, but they keep on finding me.?

?Then let us help you,? commented Kakashi. ?But you must help us with our mission afterwards.? Kiba was shocked.

?It?s a deal then,? replied Lee. Kiba?s first thought was that Naruto wouldn?t like this at all.

?But before we leave,? said Kiba, ?Do you know where Akimaru is, or a plate with a B on it is??

?Oh yes,? replied Lee, ?I almost forgot, the ninjas took Akimaru here and the first thing he did was grab a plate with a B on it.? Kiba was happy.

?Where is he now?? asked Kiba. Kiba heard a woofing sound, it was Akimaru, carrying the plate and going down one of the staircases.

?Akimaru!? yelled Kiba with glee. When Akimaru got all the way down, he gave Kakashi the plate and jumped in Kiba?s shirt.

?Lee,? said Kakashi, ?Help me carry Kiba. We?re getting out of here.? Lee soon grabbed on to one of Kiba?s arms and took off with Kakashi and Kiba out of this village, but as soon as they left, all the ninja?s attacked. Kakashi quickly did hand sign?s with one hand and used one of his jutsu?s

?Water Style!? yelled Kakashi, ?Water Dragon Jutsu!? Suddenly, a giant water dragon came out of the water and took down all the ninja?s in the village. After that experience, they got to the carriage and took it to the other side of East Town, where they?re supposed to meet Naruto and the gang.

When they got to the meeting point, Sakura and the others were mad.

?WHERE HAVE YOU GUYS BEEN!? yelled Sakura. ?YOUR AT LEAST 3 HOURS LATE!?

?You guys wouldn?t believe us if we told you,? replied Kiba. ?But we did snag this.? He showed the plate with a B on it.

?So you guys got one too,? replied Naruto, ?Somehow, we got three.?

Sakura, Hinata, and Inou showed the plates with an E on it.

?We also have another ally helping us,? replied Kiba. Lee appeared

?Hello,? said Lee. Naruto was shocked. Naruto didn?t want anyone else to know so he quickly entered the carriage, until he tripped and broke his mask.

?Lee, where have you been!? yelled Tenten.

?Trust me, you wouldn?t believe me if I told you,? said Lee.

Everyone then noticed Naruto?s face. Kiba started to laugh. Naruto?s face was covered with blush, lipstick, and everything else that is used for the face

?Oh dear lord Naruto, what did those girls do to you?? asked Kakashi. Lee was shocked to hear that was Naruto.

?Naruto is that really you?? asked Lee. Naruto quickly got up and ran into the carriage. ?What in the name of youth happened to him?? asked Lee. It took Sakura about 30 minutes to explain everything.

?I CAN?T BELIEVE IT!? yelled Lee, ?NARUTO IS STUCK AS A WOMEN AND HE?S PREGNANT!?

?So that?s why you were looking for Jiraiya,? said Kakashi, ?But since it turned out that the Jiraiya from yesterday is fake, now what??

?We should probably find out the secrets of the plates,? said Jiraiya, ?They seem very familiar though.?

?Which way should we go,? asked Lee.

?To South Town,? said Sakura since it?s the closest town that they haven?t been in. Kiba then took the carriage to the road, but Kakashi had to ask Sakura one last thing.

?Why is Naruto wearing make-up?? asked Kakashi.


----------



## jbuck594 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Chapter 7: Part 1*

Chapter 7: Tales of South Town 

The team soon entered south town, they noticed that they are now able to bring the carriage through the streets. The streets of South were not very busy, in fact, it looked more like a suburb. Mostly kids were playing, and people would come out only to shop for food. As Kiba took the carriage across the street, a kid came in the middle of the road, picking up a ball, and almost getting hit by the carriage, and here is where our tale begins.

Tale I: Kiba and Akimaru Falling in Love 

When the kid went right in front of the carriage to pick up a ball he started to scream. Kiba quickly turned it around and hit a stand fill with cabbages. The horses were now injured, the wagon was damaged damaged, and a wheel fell off. Kiba quickly ran to the kid.

?Hey kid, are you all right?? asked Kiba. The kid nodded. Kiba then saw a woman?s ankles.

?Is everything alright?? asked the women. Kiba started raising his head to make eye-to-eye contact.

?Yeah, everything is just-,? said Kiba. Kiba paused. Saw the women?s head. ?Fine,? said Kiba softly. Kiba started to blush. The woman had long, brown, silky hair and was wearing a head protector from the Village Hidden in the Sand and shinobi body wear. She had a green backpack with a dog inside.

?Hi, I?m Kiba,? greeted Kiba while smiling. He then took Akimaru out of his shirt ?And this is my dog Akimaru, who are you??

?I?m Natsume,? replied the women. She then she took out her dog from her backpack. ?This is my dog, Konoichi.? The dog was a pink, female, poodle. When Akimaru and Konoichi saw each other, they both jumped out of their masters? arms and started French kissing. Kiba was shocked. He grabbed Akimaru and asked him something.

?What about your girlfriend?? whispered Kiba. Akimaru started barking.

?Oh you dumped her,? said Kiba. He then let go of Akimaru who went back to French kissing with Konoichi. Inou started yelling at Kiba to help them fix the carriage. Kiba completely ignored her.

?So, Netsume,? said Kiba. ?If you?re not busy, why don?t we get to know each other better??

?You mean like a date?? asked Netsume while blushing.

?What, of course not, like a-a,? said Kiba wondering if he had gotten on too far.

?I loved to,? replied Netsume. Kiba was shocked and started blushing. ?My friend owns a restaurant down the street for humans and pets. Lets me there at like 7.? She started leaving.

?Ok, I?ll see you then,? commented Kiba. ?Akimaru, we just got ourselves a date. He then started helping his team fix the carriage.

?Who was that?? asked Inou.

?She looks hot,? commented Naruto.

?Naruko, stop being such a pervert!? yelled Sakura.

?Doesn?t that make him a lesbian since he is a girl?? asked Jiraiya. Naruto was upset. He should have never agreed of letting them call him Naruko, and now he?s technically a lesbian. As they were all talking, a kid stole the wheel that came off the carriage and started running away.

?Hey come back here with that!? yelled Inou. She started chasing the boy with Sakura and Hinata following here. It was almost time for Kiba?s date. He and Akimaru quickly went down the street to find a restaurant called Zakuna?s Pet and Master Bistro. When they entered, they were surprised. It was clean, nice, and it didn?t smell like a cat?s litter box. He then saw Netsume.

?Hey Kiba,? said Netsume. She was wearing a black, silky dress and fang like earrings.

?H-hey Netsume,? said Kiba. He was acting shyer and didn?t know what to say. Now he knew how Hinata felt. As they sat down, a waiter came by and gave them there menus.

It was about 10 o? clock when Kiba and Netsume got out of the restaurant, about 15 minutes later, they asked each other something.

?WHERE IS AKIMARU AND KONOICHI!? yelled Netsume and Kiba. They realized that they left early without them noticing. They checked everywhere in the town until they found them in an alley?making out. They tried pulling them apart. Konoichi and Akimaru were flung apart, making Kiba and Netsume fall on the ground and making his hood go down, showing his head protector from the Leaf Village. Netsume quickly got up and ran towards Kiba. She kissed him and knocked him and Akimaru out. The last image Kiba and Akimaru saw was their loves running away. They woke up about five minutes later. They were depressed and went back to the carriage. They saw Naruto, Lee, Jiraiya, and Kakashi.

?How did your date go?? asked Naruto.

?I think she broke up with me,? replied Kiba. Lee, Jiraiya and Kakashi each gave Naruto about 50 dollars.

?I told you it wouldn?t last,? said Naruto to Lee, Jiraiya, and Kakashi. Kiba ignored them.

?Akimaru was making out with Konoichi though,? said Kiba. Lee, Kakashi, and Naruto gave Jiraiya about 100 dollars.

?I knew at least one of them would be making out,? said Jiraiya.

?And Netsume did kiss me,? said Kiba. Naruto, Lee, and Jiraiya each gave 20 dollars to Kakashi.

?I told you that Kiba would get kissed,? said Kakashi.

?Kiba, I knew Netsume would break up with you,? said Naruto. ?I mean, who would love you!?

?At least I can get a girl Naruko!? said Kiba.

?Don?t call me that!? yelled Naruto. Suddenly, Sakura, Inou, and Hinata appeared.

?Where have you guys been?? asked Naruto.

?It?s a long story,? replied Inou.


----------



## jbuck594 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Chapter 7: Part 2: Part 1 (Too Many Characters)*

Tale II: The Orphan with a Plan

While Kiba and Akimaru were in love, Inou, Sakura, and Hinata were chasing the kid with one of their wheels for the carriage.

Come back here! yelled Inou.

Inou, wait up, yelled Sakura. Although the kid was about 11 or 12, he ran faster than a ninja. In fact, he was getting away, until Inou started doing some hand signs.

Shintenshin no Jutsu! yelled Inou. She used it on the kid and suddenly the kid stopped. Inou fell down and fainted due to the effect. Sakura and Hinata soon came after that. They looked at Inous body.

Inou, are you alright? asked Sakura.

Just fine, said Inou in the childs body. Sakura and Hinata were a little shocked.

Inou, what happened? asked Hinata quietly.

I used my Shintenshin no Jutsu (Mind Transfer Jutsu) on this kid so I can take control of him, replied Inou. Now quickly, tie me to the pole before he gets control of his body back. Sakura nodded. Inou then gave Hinata the wheel while Sakura was tying Inou up. About five minutes later, the kid got control of his body again and Inou went back to hers.

Hey, how did you tie me up, where is that wheel I had! yelled the kid.

First, you have to answer our questions, replied Sakura.

Why did you take you take our wheel? asked Inou loudly.

Why should I tell you? replied the kid with a smirk.

Why you little! yelled Inou. Inou was about to punch him until Sakura stopped him.

Inou, wait, whispered Sakura, I have a better idea. She started talking to the kid.

Fine, I guess well just leave you here, said Sakura. Sakura then grabbed Hinata and Inou and ran until she couldn't see the kid. She then went from alley to alley until they were near enough to the kid to see him.

What are we doing Sakura? asked Inou. Sakura covered her mouth.

We are going to wait until that kid starts to yell for help, replied Sakura, Then we will come in and ask for our information in order to free him.

Couldnt we just untie him and leave, we have the wheel? asked Hinata. Sakura and Inou paused.

We could, but we wont, replied Inou, That kid is hiding something and Sakura and I want to find out. It was now 5 o' clock and he the kid didn't speak, move or complain, he just stood there, like he was waiting for something.

"Why isn't he trying to untie himself or ask for help?" asked Sakura.

"Is he dead?" replied Inou. He then looked at the alley where Sakura, Hinata, and Inou were. The girls all stood back a step.

"Are you going to untie me or not?" asked the kid. The girls were shocked and came out of the alley.

"How did you know that we were here?" asked Sakura.

"It was obvious," replied the kid, "No one would leave a kid tied up. Well, at least no shinobi from the Leaf Village." The kid was now looking and trying to point his tied hand at their head protectors with a sign from the Leaf Village. The girls just stood there in front of him, doing nothing. "Will you untie me now?"

"No," replied Inou.

"Only if you tell us what we want to know," commented Sakura. The kid was getting hungry and weary. He knew he couldn't stay tied forever, he had no choice.

"Fine," replied the kid. Sakura and Inou smiled.

"First off, whats your name?" asked Sakura.

"And why did you steal our wheel?" yelled Inou.

"My name is Koji," replied the kid, "And if you untie me, I'll show you why I stole your wheel." The girls had no choice. They untied Koji, hoping that he would show them why he stole their wheel. Unfortunately, instead of showing them, he started running away. Inou then did another hand sign.

"Shadow Possession Jutsu," yelled Inou. Everyone was shocked. Inou soon got control of Koji and made him walk back to the group.

"Where in hell did you learn the Shadow Possession Jutsu?" yelled Sakura.

"Shikimaru of course," replied Inou with a grin. Koji as went back to the group, he knew that he had no choice. He had to show them why he took the wheel. Inou's shadow quickly went back to her body and Koji started walking away. The group of female ninjas started following Koji until he stopped in front of this small house with a garage.

"This is where I live with my friend, Netsume,"said Koji. All the girls paused, Isnt that the name of Kibas date? they all asked themselves in their head. Koji then took the kunoichis into the garage.

It was a gray and brown colored garage with a small tool desk, a jackass, and a large, unfinished carriage was in the center of it.

This is why I took your wheel, said Koji, pointing at the wagon. "I need the wheel in order to finally finish my carriage and finally leave this town."

The kunoichi thought a little bit then huddled up and started thinking of a plan. They then broke up and got in front of Koji's face.

"Ok," said Sakura.

"Ok what?" asked Koji.

"Ok, you can have our wheel," replied Sakura. Koji smiled with rejoice.

"Really, thanks guys!" exclaimed Koji, "I can't wait for Netsume to hear this!" The kunoichis smiled at the thought of what they did for this kid, except for Hinata, who was thinking how Naruto was going to think about this.

"But we have a few more questions," said Sakura. Koji still smiled, he didn't't care if he had to ask any more questions.

"First off," said Inou, "Why didn't't any of the townsfolk helped you when you were tied up on the pole?" Koji started to blush.

"Well you see," said Koji while rubbing his head, "I stole parts from their carriages to finish mine." Sakura groaned a little bit because of what Koji told them.

"Where did you learn to run like that?" asked Sakura.

"Netsume taught me," replied Koji, "How many more questions do you have?"

"Only two more," replied Inou, "First off, why do you want to leave this town?"

"Because I want to go search for my parents in the Village in the Sand since that is where I was born," replied Koji. Hinata eyes widened and Inou gasped. Sakura didn't't really care where he came from.

"I have one last question," said Inou, "When is Netsume coming?"

"About an hour or so," replied Koji. "I should be able to put up the wheel by then." Soon after the kunoichis gave their wheel to Koji. Koji put the wheel on the carriage and finally finished the carriage. After that they waited for Netsume. An hour later and Netsume still didn't't show up. They still waited and waited, but no one showed up.

"Where is this Netsume?" asked Inou with boredom.

"I don't know," replied Koji, "she should be here by now."

"M-maybe we should go search for her," replied Hinata.

"But we don't know what she looks like," replied Sakura. Koji then started to search the garage.

"I know its here somewhere, but where?" Koji asked himself. He then paused for a moment to think where the item he is looking for is.

"Ah ha!" yelled Koji. He then pulled a drawer and took something out. He showed it in front of the kunoichis.

"This is a picture of her," said Koji. The women were looking at the picture of the beautiful woman who is currently dating Kiba.

"Ok," said Sakura, "Lets go find Netsume." Everyone nodded and started to leave the garage and search. They in every chimney and every diner, and every store. They even searched every house, and was almost arrested for five B/Es (Breaking and Entry), but they couldn't find out where Netsume is. They all met up in front of the gate with sad and depressed faces.

"Sorry, I couldn't find Netsume," said Sakura.

"Neither could I," commented Inou.

"Sorry," commented Hinata.

"Same here," said Koji. They all put their heads down in shame, until they heard a sound of footsteps. They all turn around and stared at the end of town and saw a young women.

"Netsume?" asked Koji. The woman paused.

"Koji!" yelled the woman with a forgotten feeling.

"Netsume!" yelled Koji and ran to the woman. It turns out that the woman was Netsume. Hinata, Sakura, and Inou then went up to her with Koji.

"Netsume, what are you doing?" asked Koji. "Why are you leaving town without me?"

"Sorry Koji," said Netsume, "I almost forgot about you."

"It's ok Netsume," said Koji with forgiveness. Netsume smiled until she saw Sakura and her headband. She then got out a kunai, push Koji behind her.

"Get away!" yelled Netsume at the kunoichis. They were all confused.

"Netsume, what are you doing?" yelled Koji.

"Stay behind me Koji," said Netsume. "These ninjas are from the Village Hidden in the Leaves."

"I know," said Koji, "They helped me finished the carriage and find you." Netsume was shocked.

"Netsume," said Koji, "I know your parents died during the invasion, but you can't blame them."

"Wait a minute," said Sakura, "Do you mean the invasion where the Third Hokage was killed?"

"Yeah," said Koji.

"For god's sake Netsume," yelled Inou, "You can't blame us, they tried to freakin' destroy the village!"

"YEAH!" yelled Hinata. Everyone stared at Hinata.

"I can be loud sometimes," said Hinata softly.

"As I was saying," said Koji. "These people gave me their wheel, so can you please just let the whole thing go?" Netsume dropped the kunai.

"Fine," said Netsume,"But if you dare do anything or plan anything, I will make sure that you die!" Koji smiled for a little bit. They then went back to Koji's house to set up the carriage and put the horse on the carriage. After that, Koji went in the carriage with Netsume riding the horse. They took it to the end of town and stopped to say goodbye to the kunoichis.

"By guys," said Koji with a smile.

"See ya Koji," said Sakura while grinning. Netsume and Koji were then leaving on the carriage, until Netsume stopped the carriage again.

"Hey Sakura," said Netsume.

"Yeah?" replied Sakura.

"Do you know a guy named Kiba?" asked Netsume. Sakura paused.

"Yeah, why?" asked Sakura.


----------



## jbuck594 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Chapter 7: Part 2: Part 2 (Too Many Characters)*

"Tell him I'm sorry," replied Netsume. Netsume then started the carriage and left the village.

"Kiba," said Inou softly. She then gasped.

"Oh no, we forgot about Naruto and the guys!" yelled Inou. They all gasped and started to run back to the carriage. When they got there, Kiba had a pale face, Naruto was complaing, and Lee was crying and had empty pockets. Sakura guessed that Lee lost all his money. The girls soon got their and were tired and were somewhat happy.

"Where have you guys been?" asked Naruto.

"Its a long story," replied Inou. They all quickly explained everything that had happened. After that, everyone except Naruto covered their ears waiting for a loud noise.

"WHAT!" yelled Naruto, "YOU ARE TELLING ME THAT YOU GAVE A LITTLE KID OUR WHEEL!" He then started to cry. They then stopped covering their ears.

"Is Naruto ok?" asked Kakashi.

"Yeah," said Sakura, "Naruko is just having mood swings from hormones and pregnancy."

"SHUT UP!" screeched Naruto with anger.

"See," said Sakura.

"Netsume's parents died from the invasion," said Kiba with a pale face. Hinata started to frown, until she saw Kiba smile.

"That explains a lot," said Kiba. Akimaru then barked and Hinata started to smile again.

"I guess we will be here for a while." said Jiraiya. Naruto then started to cry.

"Don't worry Naruto." said Lee while posing, "The power of youth will help us all in this time of need!" Naruto then got mad and punched Lee.

"STOP CALLING ME THAT!" yelled Naruto. He then started to thrash at Lee. Everyone started to laugh at Naruto as he pumbled Lee to death.


----------



## jbuck594 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Chapter 8*

Before the story starts, you need to learn one word.

Saseko- whore in Japanese.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chapter 8: Goodbye South Town
Hello Sand Village


Naruto was now in the center of a dark room that had a small light that was aimed on him. The walls, floor, and ceiling were made of a light grey material. There were 8 platforms of uneven heights. The one in front of Naruto was the tallest. They were all light grey like the material that made the room was made of. His arms and legs were tied and he was unable to move. Not only that, but his mouth was covered by a cloth, which meant that he was only able to watch and cry. He saw that there were 5 people surrounding him on top of the platforms. Each one of them were wearing a black robe, each one having an insignia sewed on it to represent something.

"We've finally got the little brat!" yelled the one that was in the far-right-side of Naruto who had a strong male voice.

"Now the only question is how we are going to take the Kyuubi and get our revenge against him?" asked the one on the far left and had a feminine voice.

"Well we can't take the Kyuubi yet, the ritual isn't ready," said the one on the right side with a male voice. Naruto believed that he recognized it somewhere.

"Maybe we should keep him in a nice place where no one will find him?" said the one on the left who Naruto knew was Nanashi.

"Your right," said the one in the center who had a strange feminine voice who jumped off the ledge and started walking to Naruto. The person's hand started to glow white as it walked closer to Naruto. Naruto tried to wobble away, but failed miserably. It grabbed him by the neck and started to put it's glowing hand on Naruto.

"Say goodnight Saseko," said the leader putting it's glowing hand on Naruto. It's hand finally grabbed Naruto face, making Naruto glow white and fainting in the process. The person let go of him and making him fall to the ground.

"That should stop the Kyuubi from escaping though pregnancy," said the leader. Everyone started getting off the pillar and grabbing Naruto.

"I believe you all know where to take him." said the leader. They all nodded and left the room.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sakura and the gang are right now on the road in the carriage, going to the next town. Sakura, Tenten, Inou, and Hinata were nervous due to what happened to Naruto, but Kiba, Jiraiya, and Kakashi.

"Hey Sakura, where is Naruto?" asked Kiba.

"YOU JUST REALIZED THAT!" yelled Sakura with anger.

"Naruto was taken by Nanashi," replied Tenten. The carriage took an abrupt stop.

"What did you say?" asked Kakashi.

"You heard me, Naruto was taken by Nanashi," replied Tenten.

"This isn't good," said Jiraiya. "This means that they have what they want."

"What should we do now, should we keep going to the next town or change our direction?" asked Inou. After a few moments of thinking, laughing, and crying, Jiraiya came up with a plan.

"I think we should go to different countries," said Jiraiya, "There might be a chance they are from our country, but there is a bigger chance they are from somewhere else."

"Then we should probably start in the Village Hidden in the Sand," said Kakashi. "We can probably get some allies there."

"All right, lets go!" yelled Inou. Kiba was about to start the carriage again until Tenten yelled something that shocked everyone.

"WHERE IS LEE?" yelled Tenten. They all paused with shock.

"We must've left him," said Kiba. Suddenly, a hand covered with dirt, blood, and a large, white ace bandage. Everyone screamed with terror.

"It's just me, " said Lee who came up on the carriage with blood and dirt all over him.

"Lee, what happened to you, and why didn't you come up sooner?" asked Tenten.

"I grabbed to the step on the back of the carriage that you use to enter the back and I had to wait till the room stopped spinning."

"Lee, we aren't in a room." said Tenten.

"We aren't?" said Lee who soon fainted on the floor of the carriage.

"He'll be fine," said Jiraiya. They quickly left to the Village Hidden in the Sand.

"Hey Jiraiya, out of curiosity, how did you get the other wheel?" asked Tenten.

"Uhhhhhhhhh," said Jiraiya, "I stole it."

"WHAT!" yelled Tenten.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It is a dark alley in a strange village. It is currently raining and there is a girl in the alley getting wet. As she cries for an unknown reason, a small boy with a girl comes by and tries to help her.

"Excuse me Miss, can I help you get to your home?" asked the woman. The girl looks at the woman as she is on the ground in the fetal position.

"I don't have a home, I'm an orphan. At least, I think I am?" said the girl. The woman grabs the girl's hand as the boy grabs her other hand.

"Then you can stay with us, this boy and I are orphans too." said the girl. "Whats your name?"

The girl thinks for a moment, looking in the memories that she has as the boy and the woman are getting her up.

"Saseko," replied the girl.


----------



## jbuck594 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Chapter 9*

Chapter 9: The Things I Lost and the Things I Found

As Saseko walked through the midnight streets of the strange town that she was found in. It seemed to be made of a strong sand and mud. She is currently following the woman and the boy who has taken her in. The boy seemed to be eleven or twelve with red hair. The woman was sixteen or seventeen and had brown hair with a headband from the Village Hidden in the Sand and a closed green backpack. The woman was also currently wear a type of armor for shinobis. Saseko was rubbing her tears away with the hand that the boy let go of and started to ask some questions.

"Before I go any further," said Saseko shyly, "I want to ask, where am I, who are you two, and why are you being so kind to me?"

"Well right now we're in the Sand Village," said the boy cheerfully and while scratching his back, "and I'm Koji."

"And I'm Natsume," said the woman while smiling at Saseko. "And like I said, we are all orphans, so we need to help each other out."

"And before we take you any further," said Koji, "I have to ask, where are you from? I mean, you don't really look like your from around here." Saseko paused.

"I-I don't know." replied Saseko timidly. "The only thing I remember is waking up in that alley." They all paused for a brief moment as the people passed them and were going on with there business.

"Well," said Natsume, "That doesn't matter anymore since your with us now." They continued to walk until they stopped at a flower shop. Natsume quickly opened the door with a key. Saseko assumed it was their since they had a key and when they entered, they knew there way around. The inside of the flower shop was fluorescent and covered with dozens of flowers, almost all of them were a different kind of flower. The walls were a pasty brown and the floor was shined wood. There was a room in the back that seemed to be used as a bedroom. Next to the room was a staircase. They all went up the stairs and reach the second floor. Saseko was able to see the tower of the Kage and a beautiful view of the Sand Village. They continued to walk around the second floor until they saw a door to another room. Natsume unlocked the door with a second key and opened it. Inside was two beds and a kitchen that was separate from the bedroom. There was a bookcase covered with books on the opposite side of the beds. There was a lamp on a small dresser that separated the two beds. On the left of the bedroom was a bathroom which had white tiles and a white sink on top of a white dresser where they keep their cleaning implements. The toilet and the bathtub was as clean as a whistle.

"Nice place," said Saseko with aw.

"It's OK," said Koji with modesty.

"Unfortunately," said Natsume, "One of us will have to sleep in the flower shop."

"I will," said Saseko. Natsume was a little shocked.

"Are you sure?" asked Natsume.

"Sure," replied Saseko with a smile, "I don't mind." About an hour later, they all went to bed. Saseko was smiling as she was laying on the mattress in the flower shop. It's true she can not remember her past, and she did lose many things when she lost her memories, but she found many things and people that can help her. She no longer cared if she got her memories, she only cared about the people who helped her.


----------



## jbuck594 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Chapter 10*

Chapter 10: Pit Stop
The Truth of Naruto's Kidnapping is Discovered Part 1

Sakura and the gang were heading towards the Country of Sand through two countries, the Country of Rice and the Country of Sound. Everything was running smoothly, until they reached the capital of the Country of Rice. The two horses which were pulling the carriage stopped in the middle of the capital. To see why the horses stop, the gang got out of the carriage to exam the horses.

"What's wrong with them?" asked Inou. Sakura got right in their faces and made a quick solution. She then turned back to the gang and started to speak.

"They're just tired," said Sakura, "All they need is a break and some food and they'll be all set. Hinata, can you help me get some food?" Hinata slightly blushed.

"Um, s-sure thing Sakura," said Hinata. Sakura and Hinata walked away from the rest of the group to buy the food need to feed the horses.

"I'll go look for some information," said Jiraiya as he walk away with his perverted smile.

"I'll go with you," said Kakashi with the same look of pervertedness as he walked with Jiraiya.

"Come on Tenten, lets go check out the shops," said Ino with a smile on her look as she dragged Tenten to the nearest store.

"I'm going to get some food with Akumaru, Lee, you can stay here and watch the cart," said Kiba as he walked away with Akumaru.

"Bring me something back, okay!" yelled Lee.

"Maybe," whispered Kiba to himself with a ignorant face. After they all split up, Kiba went to a ramen shop to eat some delicious ramen, Sakura and Hinata were able to get some hay for the horses and started to return while Ino and Tenten started looking through clothes and weaponry. Lee just started to run around the cart to see how many times he could run around before he lost all his energy. As for Kakashi and Jiraiya, they were going into some bars with some woman that were just hanging with them for money. They were having a nice time in the capital, but little did they know that all their fun would soon end.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In a forest near the city, there were four figures, all of them were sitting down on the ground looking at a strange maps with the names of all of the ninjas looking for Naruto and where they were currently at. Suddenly one of the figures started to stand up.

"Okay, do we all know the plan?" asked the figure standing up. The other three figures started to stand up and started to nod, after which, they all splitted up, each of them going to a different spot in the city.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sakura and Hinata were currently wandering around the streets with about a pound of hay in each of their hands. The shops around them were stalls made of weak wood and were poorly made and the road was rough and was hard to walk on. There were very few people which actually suprised Sakura since it started getting fewer and fewer. Soon, no one surrounded them. There were also no one running the stall neither. She was about to tell Hinata to stop until she felt a presence behind her. Hinata noticed this too, so they both quickly turned to one of the stalls and started to run towards them to drop off the hay. After which they quickly twirled around and started to run towards the person with great suspicion. Once they saw the face of the stranger, they quickly grabbed a kunai and tried to slash the strangers neck, but to only be blocked by a knife. The stranger was Nanashi.

Tenten and Inou were currently walking in the largest district of the capital. All the shops were fancy, and the weaponry looked great, but no one was in them shopping or managing the stores. In fact, the only people in that district were some people passing by to the next part of town.

"This is wierd," said Inou, "Why isn't anyone here? This is one of the largest places I've seen, but barely anyone is around."

"Maybe we should person over there?" asked Tenten as she pointed to a strange person hiding behind a grey cape.

"Excuse me," asked Inou as the stranger's head turned to respond, but whose face is covered with darkness.

"Do you know why no one is here?" asked Tenten, "we were just passing by and wondering-."

Suddenly, the stranger disappeared in thin air leaving Tenten and Inou in shock, but right after that, Tenten and Inou jumped onto the roof of the emptied shops, and allowing them to dodge the three kunai knives. They turned to the direction where they were thrown, seeing the stranger that is still in midair. When the person in the robe finally reached solid ground, he removed the robe and finally showed it's true face. It was a young girl that was probably 16 with red spikey hair and no armour the only thing she had on was a tan t-shirt and white pants. Her feet were bare and the only thing with her was a small bag sewed onto her pants that carried her weapons.

"Who the hell are you?" yelled Inou with an uproar that could probably be heard for miles.

"And why did you attack us?" asked Tenten with confusion.

"My name is Kasui," said the girl, "and I will kill you for Lord Orochimaru's respect!" The two ninjas of the Fire Country were shocked when they heard this, but right after they heard this, Kasui rush towards them to attack.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lee was still running around the carriage until the 200th round, when he got to exhausted and started to rest on inside. But while he was resting, a man started to walk towards the carriage. His silouhette covered most of the carriage, and woke up Lee up with confusion. He then started to waddle outside and stuck his head out of the carriage until he was grabbed by the neck and was thrown into the air. When he was finally falling down onto the streets, he was stopped by a large punch to the back and then a huge blow to his gut that came as quick as the first punch pushed him down on the ground. Soon after that impact, another punch was heading for Lee, but right before it impacted, Lee grabbed the fist and then rolled across the ground to dodge get out of that dangerous situation. He soon got and started to quickly scan the battlefield and his opponent, but his eyes widened with suprise, for the man who faced him was the size of a giant! He was atleast three times Lee's size and and had a fist made of metal and the other was a mace. His body was covered with steel armour, and his jaw was made of iron.

"Who are you!" yelled Lee with shock.

"Fight me," said the metal man.

"But who are you!" Lee yelled even louder. Suddenly, the man's right hand that was formed into a mace was charging at Lee jumped back a step and dodged his doom.

"I SAID FIGHT ME!" yelled the metal man. Lee then started to charge the man and prepared to attack.

Kakashi and Jiraiya going bar to bar searching for women to "study". They almost lost hope until they went into one resturaunt where there were hundreds of women. After just looking at them, the two perveted twins' noses started to bleed. They were about to enter, until an usher stopped them from entering.

"I'm sorry, but our mistress must invite you personally," said the usher.

"It's ok," said the mistress whose face was hidden by a masquerade mask, "They white-haired one may enter, but the masked one must stay out." The usher nodded and allowed entrance. Jiraiya and Kakashi then started to rush in, until Kakashi was pulled out and thrown into the streets.

"I guess I'll see you later Kakashi!" yelled Jiraiya with glee. Kakashi then nodded with defeat and started to walk away. Soon after that, Jiraiya started to sit down as the women surrounded him, gave him some good sake, and started to idolize him, after a couple of minutes, Jiraiya started to get drunk. The mistress then stood besided him.

"It has been a while Jiraiya, hasn't it." said the mistress.

"I'm sorry, have we met?" asked Jiraiya with a laugh of joy. The mistress then removed her masked with an eager smile on her face. Jiraiya eyes widened and dropped his sake. Then the women started to surround him even more with an evil grin.

"Yes, we have," said the mistress.


----------

